# مستقبل النفط وبدائله



## sofian1972420 (23 يناير 2010)

النفط 000متىسينفذ 00وأين البديل؟​كثر الحديث مؤخراً وفي مختلف الأوساط وعلى كافة المستويات عن مستقبل النفط .إلى متى سيدوم000ماهي الاحتياطيات العالمية من النفط 000وما هي البدائل ؟
هذه الأسئلة أصبحت الهاجس الأكبر للعالم بأسره دون وجود إجابات شافية.
فالعالم اليوم يقف أمام أكبر تهديد لسيادة النفط, لوجود احتمال كبير لنضوب الذهب الأسود.وقد تنبأ عددٌ من الجيولوجيين بأن أنتاج النفط بدأ بالانحدار .كما أن البدائل المتوفرة لا يمكن لها أن تحل محل النفط وأن وصول أنتاج النفط إلى الذروة والانحدار بعد ذلك سينتج عنه حصول كارثة للأقتصادات الصناعية المتقدمة . وقد اكتسبت هذه النظرية قبولاً واسعاً في دوائر (وول ستريت) وفي وسائل الأعلام. وأُلفت كتب عديدة حول هذا الموضوع منها (نهاية البنزين0out of gas) والخزان الفارغ0(the empty tank) والانهيار الاقتصادي القادم.
تتركز حجج المتشائمين على أن بدائل النفط لا يمكن وضعها في أسواق الطاقة قريباً,ولا تعوض الانحدار في أنتاج النفط, وذروة الإنتاج النفطي قد تحدث ما بين 2020-2030 وبعدها الانحدار الرهيب في الإنتاج كما تتوقعه وكالة الطاقة العالمية وكما يظهر في المخطط التالي: 
بعد ذلك يمكن إدخال بدائل النفط إلى الأسواق ليتم الانتقال إلى مصدر آخر للطاقة.
إن أغلب الأرقام المتعلقة بتحديد كمية الاحتياطي العالمي الأكيد من النفط والاستهلاك العالمي اليومي هي غير دقيقة. وتختلف من مصدر لآخر ومن يوم لآخر. الأمر الذي يسبب ارباكاً واستنتاجات مختلفة لا سيما وان ما يعلن أو ينشر أو يصرح به هو لغرض سياسي أو اقتصادي. 
الشركات النفطية العالمية غالباً ما تغالي في كميات الاحتياطي الذي تملكه, أو لها مصلحة فيه لغرض رفع قيمة أسهمها في البورصات أو رفع مكانتها في الصناعة النفطية.
بعض الحكومات تعتبر حجم احتياطياتها من أسرار الدولة، ونادراً ما تنشر الأرقام الدقيقة بسبب اجتهادات مختلفة منها الاحتياطيات الكبيرة قد تجعلها هدفاً للاحتلال أو السيطرة لأسباب مفتعلة والاحتياطيات الضئيلة قد تسبب إهمالها وغير ذلك من الاعتبارات.
لقد قدرت وكالة الطاقة العالمية في تقاريرها المنشورة في نهاية عام 2007 كمية الاحتياطي العالمي المؤكد ب 1237,9 مليار برميل من النفط.61% منه يوجد في الشرق الأوسط أي (755,3) مليار برميل و 99,3 % من ال61 % يوجد في حوض الخليج العربي.
إن الاستهلاك العالمي اليومي من النفط يقدر حالياً ب (87,2) مليون برميل وهذه الكمية تتغير حسب الفصول والبلدان وأسعار النفط. ولكن من الممكن إن يصل هذا الرقم إلى 90 مليون برميل عام 2010 وإلى 107 مليون برميل عام2020.
وحسب كمية الاحتياطي المثبتة ومعدل الاستهلاك اليومي ,فمن المتوقع أن ينفذ النفط خلال 40 سنة. ما لم تكتشف أحتياطات جديدة في البحار العميقة أوالاراضي الغير مستكشفة لتاريخه إما لعدم اقتصادية العمل فيها لأسباب مختلفة أو لعدم توافر التكنولوجيا اللازمة لتطويرها أو لأنها مناطق قررت حكوماتها منع استكشافها في الوقت الحاضر وتركها للأجيال القادمة أوفي المناطق القطبية (التي بدأ الجليد يذوب عنها) أو تطوير الطرق المحسنة لاستخراج النفط الثقيل والبيتومين ورمال القار التي يمكن أن تزيد الاحتياطي القابل للاستخراج بشكل كبير.كما أن ارتفاع أسعار النفط وتطور التكنولوجيا سيدفع العالم لتقليل الاستهلاك وترشيده ويدفع الشركات النفطية لاستغلال الحقول النفطية الصغيرة أو  للإنتاج من حقول قديمة أوقف الإنتاج منها لعدم اقتصاديتها( وعلى الأخص في منتصف ثمانينيات القرن الماضي عندما انهارت أسعار النفط مسببة ترك تلك الحقول بالرغم من احتواء بعضها على أكثر من 50% من النفط الذي يوجد فيها أصلا). 
واستخراج المزيد من النفط بأساليب الإنتاج المكثف وهذا سيوفر النفط لسنوات أكثر ويمنحنا وقت أكبر لتطوير آلياتنا وأجهزتنا لتكون أكثر فعالية في استهلاك الطاقة وتطوير مصادر أخرى للطاقة.
 بدائل النفط
نتيجةً لتقلبات أسواق النفط وأسعاره الملتهبة, وتحكم مصدريه في سوق الطاقة العالمي ونتيجة لحقيقة قرب نفاذ احتياطيات النفط وعدم كفاية المخزون للإيفاء بالاحتياجات العالمية من الطاقة بعد قرابة نصف قرن من الآن مما يهدد أمن الطاقة العالمي, فإن أيجاد مصدر بديل للنفط لم يعد اختيارا بقدر ما أصبح طريقاً صحيحاً وهدفاً استراتيجياً تسعى إليه أغلب الدول.وإذا أضفنا إليه تعاظم الحديث عن تلوث البيئة ومخاطر التغير المناخي وذوبان الجليد واتهام النفط بأنه وراء ذلك ,فهذا يجعل إيجاد مصدر طاقة بديل ومكافىء للنفط مسألة وقت لا أكثر .
ومن البدائل التي يمكن أن تقوم مقام النفط وظيفياً كمصدر للطاقة المتجددة والنظيفة بيئياً:
1- الطاقة الشمسية: وهي من المصادر المستقبلية الهامة لإنتاج الطاقة خاصة في البلدان الغنية بأشعة الشمس. ولكن هذه الصناعة لاتزال في بداية تطورها وتحتاج إلى استثمارات كبيرة وطاقات فنية وبشرية لتطويرها.ومن المحتمل إن هذه الطاقة ستستخدم للاستهلاك المدني الصغير والمتوسط الحجم في الوقت الحاضر بسبب كلفتها العالية نسبياً. ولكن يمكن إنتاج لوحات شمسية رخيصة في المستقبل.
2- طاقة الريح: تتمتع بها بعض المناطق ولكن إنتاجه غير كبير بسبب صعوبة توفر سرعة واتجاه مناسب للريح على مدار السنة.ولكن الطاقة المنتجة نظيفة وكلفتها متوسطة.
3- طاقة المساقط المائية: تستخدم طاقة المياه لإنتاج الكهرباء ولكن الطاقة المنتجة الحالية لا تشكل نسبة كبيرة من الاستهلاك الكلي الحالي من الطاقة في العالم لعزوف الكثير من الشركات للاستثمار في هذه الطاقة .
4- الطاقة النووية: هناك تخوف مدني كبير من إنتاج هذه الطاقة بسبب الكوارث التي حدثت في تشرنوبل ودول أخرى وبسبب التقارير التي نُشرت عن تجاوز الشركات المسوقة لهذه الصناعة وتهاونها بقضايا السلامة مع علمها المسبق بالمخاطر الحقيقية عند تشغيل هذه المفاعلات النووية.لكن هناك عدد غير قليل من الدول الغربية تعتمد حالياً على المفاعلات النووية لإنتاج الطاقة. والسبب الرئيسي حسب الظاهر هو اقتصادي وسياسي وبحلول عام 2010 سيكون هناك 32 مفاعل نووي في العالم تحت أشراف وكالة الطاقة الذرية.
5- الغاز الطبيعي : توجد احتياطات هائلة من الغاز في العالم ففي قطر وحدها توجد كميات من الغاز الطبيعي تعادل مرتين الطاقة المستخرجة من حقل الغوار في السعودية وهو أكبر حقل نفطي في العالم.وباستخدام هذه الكميات يمكن التخفيف من إنتاج النفط و إطالة وقت نفاذه.
ويقدر اتحاد الغاز الدولي (IGU) الاحتياطي العالمي من الغاز ب (176) تريليون متر مكعب (41,3)% منه يوجد في الشرق الأوسط وهذا الاحتياطي سيكفي ل 70 سنة.
6- الوقود الحيوي : ( الإيتانول) يتم استخراجه من النباتات الخضراء السريعة النمو و غير ذات أهمية غذائية مثل الجاتروفا والهوهوبا أو من قصب السكر أو من الزيوت النباتية أو الحبوب (الذرة) أو من قش الأرز ونشارة الخشب ومن الطحالب المائية ومن النفايات الحيوانية,بطرق مختلفة منها(الاحتراق –التقطير –التغويز- التخمير –الحل الحراري).
وهذا الوقود محايد إزاء غاز CO2 ومتجدد وغير ضار للبيئة.ولكن العوائق التي تقف في طريقه هي توفر الأراضي والمياه والأسعار وعدم التنافس مع الإنتاج الغذائي.فمثلاً إذا حُولت جميع الذرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى إيتانول فلن تغطي سوى 6% من احتياجاتها من الطاقة.
7- طاقة المحيطات : تستخدم بثلاث طرق 1-المد والجزر 2- الأمواج 3- فارق الحرارة بين الطبقتين العليا والسفلى للمياه و التي يمكن أن تصل إلى 10 درجات وبالاعتماد على ذلك يمكن تشغيل محرك توربيني.
8- الهيدروجين : وهو ليس متاحاً بصيغته الصرفة في الطبيعة ولكن نحتاج للحرارة أو الكهرباء لتوليده ويمكن الحصول على الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية أو الرياح .
يمكن استخدام الهيدروجين في وسائل النقل وهناك نماذج تجريبية من السيارات تعمل على الهيدروجين.
9 – تخفيض الاستهلاك وترشيده :إن تقليل الاستهلاك سيوفر كميات كبيرة من النفط ويتم ذلك بإتباع بعض الطرق والأساليب الفنية وتغيير بعض العادات الاجتماعية والترفيهية ومن هذه الطرق ( استخدام باصات النقل الجماعي والقطارات الكهربائية و الدراجات الهوائية-إنشاء منازل عازلة للظروف الجوية –إنقاص مسافة أقلاع وهبوط الطائرات - زيادة فعالية الآلات وتخفيض استهلاكها للوقود............)
يمكن القول أنه بعد عدة عقود من الزمن يمكن أن ينشأ نظام جديد للحياة لا يعتمد على النفط باختراع بديل جديد للنفط أو يمكن أن نرجع لنمط الحياة في العصور السابقة ونعيش كما كانوا يعيشون دون حدوث صدمة كبيرة.ولكن في الوقت الحاضر يبدو إن النفط يعتبر سلعة رخيصة لإنتاج الطاقة مقارنة بالبدائل المتاحة. لذلك يجب تطوير وتجميع العديد من التقنيات والخبرات العلمية في مجالات الجيولوجيا والجيوفيزياء والرياضيات التطبيقية والعلوم الفيزيو-كيميائية والبيولوجيا والمعلوماتية بما يسمح بمعالجة المسائل المتولدة عند استثمار منابع النفط وخاصة الثقيل منه في جميع مراحلها بدءاً من التنقيب الأهتزازي وانتهاءاً بالإنتاج.
أما بالنسبة للطاقات المتجددة فعلى العالم أن يرفع مستوى التحدي التقني والاقتصادي الحاليين بحيث يصبح من الممكن تخفيض سعر تكلفة الوقود المنتج وتحسين تلاؤمها مع البيئة. 
المهندس:سفيان الخليل –الشركة للسورية للنفط- حقل الرميلان النفطي
المراجع: مقالات من الأنترنيت

 

​


----------



## GeoOo (24 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم على هذة المعلومات المفيدة و جزاك لله خير


----------

